# Video's pups being born



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok this is the best I can do right now and I promise I will post up pictures later.

Female pup 1 , this pup's placenta stayed in Siren and I had to clamp it off and leave the hemostat on the placenta while still in Siren. After I took care of the pup I helped Siren deliver the placenta. 





Female pup 2





Male pup 3


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Female #2 is a feisty little thing already!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

After watching that...I want to give Siren a big kiss on her nosey  but also... it seems like a ton of work and there is a lot of stuff to do immediately after birth...so how the heck are there so many backyard breeders doing this? They need to leave it up to awesome people like you who actually know what they're doing! It seems to me like it would be easy to forget a step or mess something up... o__O

I love the boy's markings/color and the little stretch he does after you take that...thing...off of him . Sorry I don't know what anything is I've never seen puppies being born before...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Back Yard breeders get away with it because mothers can whelp themselves, you are just risking losing puppies from mother tearing the cord to hard, rolling on them, or them getting stuck.. As well as other issues. Not saying this always happens either. Quite a lot of breeders like to be involved to make sure everything goes right.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It scares me that BYB's breed because of all the problems you can have. Also why does it seem that BYB's always have like litters of 12? WTH! I want a litter of like at least 8, more puppies for me to choose from and keep! lol 

Not all breeders are as aggressive with the care of the pups as I am. Many just sit back and watch and only step in if there is a problem. That is fine too but I have seen bitches who do it their own eat through a puppies belly while trying to eat the placenta. They don't mean to but it happens. Because I have seen that happen and know some of the other risks I do the cord care and the breaking of the sac myself. That way that is one less thing to worry about. I am a little OCD like that!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> It scares me that BYB's breed because of all the problems you can have. Also why does it seem that BYB's always have like litters of 12? WTH!


Seriously! Not only do they have like 12 puppies, but they can get knocked up by a 15 year old dog first try!

You try to breed 2 nice dogs and half the time it doesn't take you or get a small litter lmao.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on the puppies, they're beautiful! How's Siren doing?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there still only 3 pups? Hope Siren is doing well  do dogs retire after having puppies?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well reputable breeders probably have a difficult time with breeding and the number of pups in a litter because they overexercise / underfeed their dogs LOL (jk)


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish there was a "like" button lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol at they were right no blues .... So cute and good job dr. Lisa .... siren is a good mommy. Can't wait to see pics of them.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Still only 3 pups we are on our way to the vet to make sure there was only 3. I did not rush her in last night for a couple reasons. One is she was not stressed and not having contractions and no reason to think she was in trouble. No temperature she is doing great I took her temp every hour, the puppies are healthy, Monsoon has a history of low numbers in a litter, the vet who did her US was just out of vet school and this was his first one on his own I think he miscounted, and she was not very big till the very end. All these reasons made me decide to keep her home and watch her all night. If there is puppies left we will get them out but the danger of waiting is they may not be alive and I knew that. I just hate to rush a dog into a c-section is she is not stressed. C-sections means I might not make it to nationals and that would SUCK but her health comes first and why if there was the slightest indication she was in trouble we would have flown to the vet.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww, they are sooo tiny  
I hope Siren is okay!! Better a small litter, than Siren having too much trouble. 
Good luck!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She had what I wanted and did not want to have anymore! lol I wanted at least 2 females and one male. YAY I get to keep them all!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow only 3? I can't wait to see pics of them! Congrats Lisa.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Since she gave you exactly what you wanted do you have names picked out already?

I want to see more pictures of the little bundles of cuteness!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute , congrats I think thats a nice size litter .


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! u can tell Siren is a good mom...so r u Lisa lol  cant wait to c dem grow


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you bring the puppies with you when you go? how far away is it? I am picturing a puppy ambulance lol

I am glad she is OK and you got your perfect number


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ames said:


> Do you bring the puppies with you when you go? how far away is it? I am picturing a puppy ambulance lol
> 
> I am glad she is OK and you got your perfect number


I put siren in a crate in the van and took the puppies in a laundry basket with a heating pad underneath it. They were fine at the vets 

3 is not a perfect number but at least I got my two girls and one boy that we really wanted. If we had all boys I might be really sad! lol But I would have kept them anyway.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

great videos well done..congratulations! - hope to see photos as they grow.


----------

